# Shep Contacts in MI?



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I got this e-mail from a rescue friend, so asking here. 


Would you please ask on the rescue board if anyone has Lab and Shepherd contacts in Michigan.
We were sent pics/info on 2 shepherds and a lab in northern Michigan about 45 miles north of Traverse City.
The owner is disabled, can't care for the dogs. They are outside in pens. They are neutered. 
I'm trying to help the person that contacted us [who is helping the owner] find rescues closer for both the lab and shepherds.

Thanks
Debbie
http://www.dogshope.com


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

sent you a pm


----------

